# Zusammenbau meines bmx...



## xkoy (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

so nach und nach hab ich meine Parts zusamm..

Nun bräuchte ich eure Hilfe wieder 

lso ich hab nun den Fly Bikes Pundai Rahmen von parano, den GTX Rotor und den FSA Internal Headset SB "compagnolo kompatibel" ....

Aber irgendwie passt das nit zusammen  Habe auf meiner Gabel den konusring draufgehämmert, der sitzt, dann kommt da das Lager drauf, das wackelt aber noch so komich, drückt sich das ein wenn ich später das oben alles zusammschraub ??

So nun das nächste, Rahmen mal drüber, da lege ich oben das FSA ein, dieser Fixirring rastet ja ein wenn ich das fest andrücke, kommt das FSA zuerst an den Rahmen ??  Ich versteh das nit was da zuerst kommt, eigentlich soll laut anleitung zuerst das Rotorteil, was aussieht wie eine Schale, aber da ist mein Lager dann garnit im Rahmen richtig drin, da wackelt die Gabel ja wie Blöd..

Argh kann mir jemand helfen ?
Hier ma 3 . Bilder...

www.sportis.at/2.jpg
www.sportis.at/3.jpg

hab das Gefühl da fehlt was...

Danke
dani


----------



## jimbim (11. Juli 2006)

das ist die untere rotorplatte und die paast nicht bei internal heatset! bei mit hats auch nicht gepasst, also hab ich die platte(die "schale") an einer seite angesägt, dann mim hammer draufkloppen! aber es kommt doch erst die platte und dann die lager rein ( vergiss das, hab ja gar keinen ionternal hs, hat aber trotzdem nur mit ansägen geklappt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SIDDHARTHA (11. Juli 2006)

Das Lager sollte auf dem Konus einwandfrei laufen. wackelt denn der Konus im Lager oder das Lager im Rahmen? Ich hab dir aber das richtige Lager empfohlen denn CaneCreek passt auf jeden Fall nicht.

Bei deinem zweiten Problem kann ich dir nicht helfen hab mich mit der Thematik Internal Headset und Rotor nocht nicht beschäftigt


----------



## >>Bullet<< (11. Juli 2006)

aber schöne füße hast du....
oder sind das die der freundin?


----------



## xkoy (11. Juli 2006)

ochnööö warum sagt mir das keiner vorher  Gibts da nix was passt ? Weil doch eh schon nur der GTX Rotor auf den Rahmen passt oder ? Steht doch überall das zu dem Rahmen nur der GTX passt, unter passn versteh ich aber was anderes...

Also versteh ich dich richtig ? Zuerst das lager rein in Rahmen , dann die untere Platte (Gehäuse), aber das Teil geht ja quasie garnit drüber übes Lager, also soll ich biss einsägen auf beiden Seiten und dann drüberhaun ??

dani


----------



## xkoy (11. Juli 2006)

lol, is meine Freundin, die wollt umbedingt das Bike zusammbaun, da blieben wir schon am Lager hängen  Also weit kamen wir nit :O

Also die Lager passen schon Super !!! Muss man die noch zusammstauchen ? Also das die dann zusammrasten ? Geht wirklich nur denke ich mal um diese untere Rotorplatte, die denselben Durchmesser hat wie oben der Rahmen, da wo das Lager drinliegt.

Das soll doch drüber zus stülpen sein oder, das is aber nit der Fall...

hier 2. bilder, eine ist von der Gabel, mit dem Ring den ich draufgehaun habe, muss ich das Lager jetzt auch dadrauf haun ? weils ja noch so Lose ist.
2. Bild: Da sieht man das die untere Schale genauso breit ist wie das Lager, das bekomm ich ja nie drüber... Bräucht quasie ne breitere untere Schale, is doch kack man..

www.sportis.at/4.jpg
www.sportis.at/5.jpg

dani


----------



## Tobster (11. Juli 2006)

man man man ....

des lager, was du dort unten auf deinem konus hast, des drückst du in deinen rahmen unten hinein! zunächst etwas fett in den rahmenlagersitz un anschließend des lager dort hinein, des sollte ohne jegliche gewalt gehen, einfach ganz leicht reindrücken. un bezüglich dem oberen rotorteil, der is für andere steuersätze bestimmt un ne für internal headsets. habe hier noch nen rotor liegen, dieser war an meinem easternbikes element dran, hatte ebenfalls internal headset, ich schaue morgen gern nach ob alle teile noch vorhanden sin ... der passte auf jeden fall da dran.


----------



## Flatpro (11. Juli 2006)

sido hat recht, tüssssssssssssssssssssssss

du bekommst eine s Sperre Flat nur noch 20 pro post!


----------



## xkoy (12. Juli 2006)

Wer is sido ??

@Tobster, das das Lager unten reinkommt is mir ja klar, aber das sitz nit fest aufm Konusring, also da isn nochn 1mm ritz... das meinte ich...


----------



## xkoy (12. Juli 2006)

xkoy schrieb:
			
		

> Wer is sido ??
> 
> @Tobster, das das Lager unten reinkommt is mir ja klar, aber das sitz nit fest aufm Konusring, also da isn nochn 1mm ritz... das meinte ich...




Hey, hab ma gegoogelt, da fand ich das:

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=5849

Könnte mir das helfen ???

Danke
dani


----------



## Tobster (12. Juli 2006)

sido= SIDDHARTHA ... ja wenn des lager unten reinkommt, un du des och weißt, warum is es denn noch ne im rahmen? vielleicht hast du och des untere un obere lager vertauscht, einfach mal ausprobieren, eventuell passt es dann, ohne das dort dieser kleine spalt bleibt, ich schaue glei ma bei meinem impact ob unten och in spalt bleibt ...

ansonsten bezüglich der anderen rotorplatte, die du dort gefunden hast -- einfach mal bei parano anfragen?! wenn du die sachen dort scho gekauft hast, denn is es des einfachste dort mal anzurufen un sich zu erkundigen, was dir bei dem problem helfen kann. ich denke das is des einfachste --- meiner meinung nach könnte es passen   --- des beste is wenn dann eh nen etwas längeres kabel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xkoy (12. Juli 2006)

Hey, also vielleicht erklär ich es blöd, also das untere Lager hat ja unten den Konus ring in silber, dann die innereien, und obendraud diesen schwarzen Ring. Das sitzt aber alles "frei", also wenn ich den schwarzen Ring anhebe, dann bleibt der rest des Lagers liegen  verstehste ?? ich hab das Gefühl das ich das noch zusammquetschen muss  Genau wie oben das, der Silberne Ring hat ja nen ritz, also is kein ganzer ring, Das muss man auch zusammdrücken bis es zusammenrastet...

Ja habe schon parano geschrieben... hoff das des passt...

So hab ne Mail von BBS, da wo ich ja den Rahmen her habe, ne andere Lösung:

Hallo Dani,

bei dem Rahmen brauchst Du die untere Platte doch nicht, da
die Gyro Tabs (sind beim Rahmen dabei) seitlich in das 
Steuerrohr geschraubt werden. Dann sollte eigentlich jeder
Rotor passen. 

MfG, Michael 

--------------------

Probier ich glei ma


----------



## jimbim (12. Juli 2006)

ja sag doch das du schraubbare gyrotabs hast! alles gut so!


----------



## xkoy (12. Juli 2006)

Ja sory, kenn mich doch nit so aus, lerne doch grade nur dazu  Soo hab nun die Dinger angeschraubt, und alles drauf, nun gugd der gabelschafr oben um 2mm raus... Also muss ich mir nochn Spacer besorgen oder ? Das alles bissle runter kommt wenn ichs anschraub, gibbet ja bei parano oder im Baumarkt 

Danke euch !!
habe nun weitere Fragen zur Bremse  Mache nen Thread auf, hoffe da helft Ihr mir auch 

Danke
dani


----------



## jimbim (12. Juli 2006)

ja brauchst nen 5 mm spacer


----------



## xkoy (12. Juli 2006)

bestellt.

danke..


----------



## talkboy (3. August 2006)

Also hallo ich bin neu hier und hab ne frage wegen meinem bmx 

also der rotor war kaputt und so musste ich mir ein paar neue teile kaufen z.B. kann ich (von oben gesehen ) spacer unter den vorbau legen und irgend wie passt das mit dem bautenzug und dem bremshebel nicht irgend wie ist das zu kurz  was mach ich falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talkboy (3. August 2006)

ohhhh sry hab mich vertan tut mir leid darf hier doch garkein neues tema anfangen sry


----------

